
Facebook’s Sheryl Sandberg: “Now Is When We’re Going Big” in Ads (2011) - hownottowrite
http://robhof.com/2011/04/20/1014/
======
scandox
I guess I just don't understand why such an incredibly intelligent, articulate
person would want to focus their interest on this. I suppose one can only ask:
if this activity accrued little money or power would this person still be
interested in it? I mean would she have been a behavioural psychologist in
another life? Or is it just leadership whatever the battle?

~~~
mkagenius
That's not the only thing she does. Moreover, ads can be interesting too.

~~~
scandox
To me their interest is less important than their value. I guess I just don't
value them.

